# Ipod Touch



## Ruff (Jul 22, 2009)

Does anyone know of a store selling the Apple Ipod Touch in the Benidorm / Calpe area - I am after one and thought I would check here first before I started trying various shopping centers


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Ruff said:


> Does anyone know of a store selling the Apple Ipod Touch in the Benidorm / Calpe area - I am after one and thought I would check here first before I started trying various shopping centers


We bought an Ipod Nano from Carrefour for a good price only yesterday.


----------



## Ruff (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the answers, Carrefour do have the Ipod Touch but sadly not in stock (not the one I want anyway, went there today) and according to The Phone House website they don't stock the Ipod Touch.

So mail order it is, fingers crossed for the postal service again


----------

